# Bernie saves the day! (Incoming GD!)



## bulb (May 5, 2010)

Hey guys!
So i have a cool little story to share with you dudes.

As you guys know, we are heading out on tour with Dillinger Escape Plan and Maylene and the Sons of Disaster in about a week or so, unfortunately touring Australia presents a lot of difficulties in getting our gear out there, so we are restricted to one guitar each, which in our case would force us to bring our 7's.

Unfortunately my Carvin 7 and JP7 are out of action at the moment from having the crap beaten out of them on tour, and Ibanez can't provide us with loaner guitars down there, so i was kinda screwed.

Now i had been casually talking to Bernie Rico, because i constantly see his work referenced everywhere including here and i thought his guitars looked awesome. When he got word of the problems we were having with this tour, he offered to loan me a stock guitar that he was finishing up so i would have a guitar for the tour!

The guitar isnt complete yet, but will not require too much work to finish up, and he thinks he should be able to get this to me before we leave on the 13th. 

So i just want to give major props to Bernie for helping me out!!

These are some in progress pictures of the guitar that he will be sending.























Im really looking forward to finally getting a chance to play one of these beasts!!


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 5, 2010)

I seriously need to make a deposit on one of these. I look forward to another review! Pretty fucking awesome of the guy to do.


----------



## John_Strychnine (May 5, 2010)

Lush Guitar, nice one BR.

Ibanez Fail.


----------



## matt397 (May 5, 2010)

Holy shit that guitar looks like sex with 7 strings. Also, how fucking cool is that that Bernie would just say hey, have one of my guitars for your troubles.


----------



## Psionicist (May 5, 2010)

I think that is great for Bernie to step up to the plate like that. When I hear that kind of initiative/"customer service" I remember it, because it seems to happen so seldom anywhere else.
Good luck on tour!


----------



## metalvince333 (May 5, 2010)

Is the ibanez deal signed yet? 

You know why im asking

edit: I think its pretty weird that ibanez cant seem to find a sevenstring in australia when theyre just up there, Shipping a guitar with priority and It would be there on time for sure...lazy move imo


----------



## -Nolly- (May 5, 2010)

So awesome of Bernie to do for you, buddy


----------



## MacTown09 (May 5, 2010)

Man Bernie knows how to treat his endorsees... And knows how to treat other people well too! Haha he is clearly a very awesome dude


----------



## bulb (May 5, 2010)

He is really saving my ass haha, i mean i knew he was a nice dude from talking to him, but this is really just too kind!
And as much as i hate judging things for better or for worse before i try them, i have to say those pics currently have me nursing a semi haha!


----------



## troyguitar (May 5, 2010)

Damn dude you've got balls. Taking a brand new guitar that's not even finished yet from a builder whose work you've never tried as your only guitar on an international tour?


----------



## Customisbetter (May 5, 2010)

So you guys aren't playing any 6 string songs on tour?

also congrats on the awesomeness.


----------



## right_to_rage (May 5, 2010)

"Oh my fucking god" I said aloud as I opened this thread. That is amazing!! Congrats.

By the way what happened to make the Carvin and the JP7 out of action?


----------



## XxXPete (May 5, 2010)

F%CKING INTENSE!


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 5, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> So you guys aren't playing any 6 string songs on tour?
> 
> also congrats on the awesomeness.


Well, since they're limited to one guitar for this Australia tour, they'd have to bring 7s since bringing 6s wouldn't allow them to play the material they have written for 7s. This way they can play their entire catalog, since 7s have 6s built in.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 5, 2010)

I doubt they are tuning form Drop C to Drop G# with floyd rose equipped guitars on stage.


----------



## technomancer (May 5, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> So you guys aren't playing any 6 string songs on tour?
> 
> also congrats on the awesomeness.



Yes because we all know it's impossible to play six string songs on seven string guitars  

This is a brilliant marketing move by BRJ (in addition to being a hell of a nice thing to do)


----------



## Customisbetter (May 5, 2010)

Im not being a dick, I'm just saying the logistic of changing tunings and unlocking the nut and stuff seems kinda out of the way...


----------



## vhmetalx (May 5, 2010)

man thats awesome bulb! you gotta post and tell us how you like it.


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2010)

Good deal... Bernie's the man.  

Not the best advertisement for Ibanez though, when they can't hook one of their guys up with a single guitar in an emergency situation. I guess a tiny company like Ibanez just doesn't have the money or resources to make things happen like BRJ. 

Damn... I need to get an Ibanez endorsement so I can tour the world with a BRJ too.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 5, 2010)

MJS said:


> Damn... I need to get an Ibanez endorsement so I can tour the world with a BRJ too.


 thats going into my sig now!


----------



## 77zark77 (May 5, 2010)

that green fretboard is absolutely awful ! 
otherwise it's stunning


----------



## QuambaFu (May 5, 2010)

That neck profile looks really thin and amazing. What model is that? 
Periphery, Ibanez endorsee's that don't play Ibanez guitars . So sad, fan of both.


----------



## bulb (May 5, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Im not being a dick, I'm just saying the logistic of changing tunings and unlocking the nut and stuff seems kinda out of the way...



Honestly you are right, we are playing 7s and we wont have time to change tunings or anything like that mainly because it would take a while and we cant be taking that kind of downtime with as short a set as we have (thank god hes putting a tremol-no on the guitar) Besides our heavy hitters are 7 string songs, and this has forced us to prepare a new song we havent played before hehe!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 5, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## bulb (May 5, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> Damn dude you've got balls. Taking a brand new guitar that's not even finished yet from a builder whose work you've never tried as your only guitar on an international tour?



Honestly dude, before Bernie offered to loan me a guitar i was be ready to play just about anything i could get that actually had 7 strings. The guitars are the tip of the iceberg with our gear issues for touring down there. We are getting backline for amps and cabs, so we wont be using ANY of our own gear as it is impossible to bring and too expensive to ship. For this tour what we need is utility to be able to make it through our set, not comfort. Though from the look of things i will likely be getting both at least in the guitar department.


----------



## technomancer (May 5, 2010)

bulb said:


> Honestly you are right, we are playing 7s and we wont have time to change tunings or anything like that mainly because it would take a while and we cant be taking that kind of downtime with as short a set as we have (thank god hes putting a tremol-no on the guitar) Besides our heavy hitters are 7 string songs, and this has forced us to prepare a new song we havent played before hehe!



Very cool 

Apologies to CIB, I didn't even consider the tuning issue or read down to his post mentioning it... always read the thread before posting


----------



## bulb (May 5, 2010)

MJS said:


> Good deal... Bernie's the man.
> 
> Not the best advertisement for Ibanez though, when they can't hook one of their guys up with a single guitar in an emergency situation. I guess a tiny company like Ibanez just doesn't have the money or resources to make things happen like BRJ.
> 
> Damn... I need to get an Ibanez endorsement so I can tour the world with a BRJ too.



I mean in all fairness to ibanez they said they didnt have the resources down there to get us guitars but that in other countries it should be no problem.
Also they have been quite busy with all of their artists and Periphery is at the bottom of the totem pole in that sense, so i think we just need to work our way up is all.

Haha, thats hilarious!!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 5, 2010)

So do you have any idea what gear you will be playing? That would freak me the fuck out. 




technomancer said:


> Very cool
> 
> Apologies to CIB, I didn't even consider the tuning issue or read down to his post mentioning it... always read the thread before posting


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 5, 2010)

bulb said:


> Honestly dude, before Bernie offered to loan me a guitar i was be ready to play just about anything i could get that actually had 7 strings. The guitars are the tip of the iceberg with our gear issues for touring down there. We are getting backline for amps and cabs, so we wont be using ANY of our own gear as it is impossible to bring and too expensive to ship. For this tour what we need is utility to be able to make it through our set, not comfort. Though from the look of things i will likely be getting both at least in the guitar department.



We did a tour with dudes from New Zealand called Legacy of Disorder, and they were telling us about how difficult it is for bands coming in to bring their own gear. What are you guys being forced to play amp wise?


----------



## Deathbringer769 (May 5, 2010)

You guys will find some way to pull through, I have faith . Big props to Bernie for hooking you up as well.


----------



## bulb (May 5, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> We did a tour with dudes from New Zealand called Legacy of Disorder, and they were telling us about how difficult it is for bands coming in to bring their own gear. What are you guys being forced to play amp wise?



We are supposed to be getting 2 Engl Powerballs and a Marshall JCM 2000.
And we are getting 2 Mesa full stacks to share
Haha someone is getting shafted...
But seriously, we are going to bring our axefx's in our carry ons and just run them to the fx return to use the amps power section, this way we can ensure some consistency.
I can honestly say that any nervousness i have about playing a guitar i have never played before is completely overshadowed by having to use those rigs, but with a little luck i think we will be fine *knocks on wood*


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 5, 2010)

bulb said:


> We are supposed to be getting 2 Engl Powerballs and a Marshall JCM 2000.
> And we are getting 2 Mesa full stacks to share
> Haha someone is getting shafted...
> But seriously, we are going to bring our axefx's in our carry ons and just run them to the fx return to use the amps power section, this way we can ensure some consistency.
> I can honestly say that any nervousness i have about playing a guitar i have never played before is completely overshadowed by having to use those rigs, but with a little luck i think we will be fine *knocks on wood*



Just a suggestion, but I am almost certain that there would be guys in Australia that would be honored to let you use their guitars on tour, Hell I wold lend you one of my ibby's if i lived on the mainland. you could make it a competition? haha
"help periphery! give us your instruments and get a free sticker..."

just an idea


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like the usual that happens on tour, you make do with what you get and go with it, there's no end to the amount of stuff you end up having to make do with on some tours, but I'm sure you're resourcefull enough to make do, at least, unlike most festivals, you'll actually get a chance to get a decent sound out of it!

Just remember that australia runs on 240V as well, so I'd check your axe FX's will run, and if not, and for any other gear, try and see if the promoter will supply a step down transformer so you can use gear that is US voltage via the transformer, or otherwise you'll end up with cooked electronics.

The most "interesting" gear I ever had to use was on a south american tour, where every gig it was a different interesting amp in various conditions, and watching the drummer laugh at kits that had been amalgamated from 2-3 differet ones.

I'd be thinking about running the axe fx, if it will work on oz voltage, or if they provide step down transformers, straight to PA and the monitors...

Have fun! I've missed out on australia so far, either through timing or other scenarios, it's one of the two places I still need to scratch of my list!


----------



## bulb (May 5, 2010)

You know i almost thought about doing that i was so desperate! But honestly 1) i thought it would be pretty low and the bigger problem 2) the dates are so far apart for a few of them that we are flying, i mean we would be taking these guitars all over the country in a matter of days and then we would be departing from a different city from the one we arrived in.
the logistics to make that work would have just been too much of a headache to really consider.


----------



## bulb (May 5, 2010)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Sounds like the usual that happens on tour, you make do with what you get and go with it, there's no end to the amount of stuff you end up having to make do with on some tours, but I'm sure you're resourcefull enough to make do, at least, unlike most festivals, you'll actually get a chance to get a decent sound out of it!
> 
> Just remember that australia runs on 240V as well, so I'd check your axe FX's will run, and if not, and for any other gear, try and see if the promoter will supply a step down transformer so you can use gear that is US voltage via the transformer, or otherwise you'll end up with cooked electronics.
> 
> ...



You speak nothing but the truth, sir. I am sure this is hardly the worst we will have to deal with. I mean luckily we are first of 3, i dont know if there will be openers or not, but if there arent we might even get a soundcheck!
I have heard different stories as i was told we would get the 2 engls and a marshall, but someone else said we would be getting different amps every day, so i guess we will just have to wait and see on that haha.

As if i couldnt love the Axefx anymore, it is DUAL VOLTAGE!! So even though we got 3 step down transformers, we will only really be using them for our footswitches haha!

As far as going direct to the board, although that would sound better and im sure everything would be fine, i worry about the one situation where monitors are crapping out or something like that, i dunno the risk factor scares me. Maybe we will program our rigs to also output the tone with cabsims out to the board so we can have the amps on stage but also send a direct signal to the board so they dont need to mic us up...
Or maybe we should keep things simple haha. I dunno, i have the feeling we will be playing every day by ear...


----------



## Customisbetter (May 5, 2010)

So you are flying eh?


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 5, 2010)

bulb said:


> You know i almost thought about doing that i was so desperate! But honestly 1) i thought it would be pretty low and the bigger problem 2) the dates are so far apart for a few of them that we are flying, i mean we would be taking these guitars all over the country in a matter of days and then we would be departing from a different city from the one we arrived in.
> the logistics to make that work would have just been too much of a headache to really consider.


Ahhh i see, fair enough 
well best of luck to you! im shattered that I cant make the trip to see you guys in Melbourne, maybe next time.


----------



## metulkult (May 5, 2010)

not sure if someone has already said this but,
this is a good marketing move on BRJ's part.
It really is a great thing to do for a great, up and coming metal band.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 5, 2010)

What happened to the carvin?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 5, 2010)

bulb said:


> You speak nothing but the truth, sir. I am sure this is hardly the worst we will have to deal with. I mean luckily we are first of 3, i dont know if there will be openers or not, but if there arent we might even get a soundcheck!
> I have heard different stories as i was told we would get the 2 engls and a marshall, but someone else said we would be getting different amps every day, so i guess we will just have to wait and see on that haha.
> 
> As if i couldnt love the Axefx anymore, it is DUAL VOLTAGE!! So even though we got 3 step down transformers, we will only really be using them for our footswitches haha!
> ...


 that is pretty cool, dual voltage rocks, so that's good 

In that case I'd probably (personally) run the axefx to board+pa, and use it through the amp for onstage monitor without having the cabs mic'd up, that way you know what sound you're getting out front, have a backup amp sound on stage for when monitors fail (or sound like utter shit). Also, this means minimal soundcheck, which always comes off as more professional innit , so yeah, your plan sounds like a good 'un.

I'd also think about some backup unit, ie, something cheap and nasty that you can make do with in case baggage handlers decide to play frisbee with your gear (never ever watch your gear go onto a plane, it scares me shitless every time the airline refuses to let me take the guitar in it's case as handluggage, have had a few fights with airport staff about it)

So if you do have a pod lying around, even a kidney one, I'd take it, it's what My Dying Bride and kataklysm do these days when they travel, kataklysm headlined one of the stages at summer breeze 2 years ago, and all they had was guitars and a pod plugged straight into the PA, and a POD 2.0 at that....

I'd definately plan for different amps every gig, distances in australia are far, and if you're flying from gig to gig, you can guarantee that the amps won't be travelling with you

But, I'll shut up now, time to get on with prep work for weekend recording...


----------



## kmanick (May 5, 2010)

Dude you are going to love this thing.
I've gone thru a lot of the same 7's you have and the necks on Bernies gutiars are just on another level.
I sold a J-Custom and my beloved Carvin to fund the Custom I'm getting from Bernie.
My J-Custom and my Carvin were both seriously sweet gutiars too,
So that's saying something about th playability of these things.
Nice move on Bernies part as well.


----------



## bulb (May 5, 2010)

poopyalligator: The last 3 months of shitty weather and touring have really messed it up, the jack keeps falling out of the guitar, the low hipshot saddle constantly drops causing the string to go out of tune just buzz, the pickup selector is iffy at best at the moment, and sometimes just cuts the signal when i switch to the neck.
the intonation is wack because of bowing in the neck which is causing some higher notes to fret out.
i mean this is all fixable stuff in time but it will take more time than i or the shops have to be ready in time for tour.


----------



## bulb (May 5, 2010)

kmanick said:


> Dude you are going to love this thing.
> I've gone thru a lot of the same 7's you have and the necks on Bernies gutiars are just on another level.
> I sold a J-Custom and my beloved Carvin to fund the Custom I'm getting from Bernie.
> My J-Custom and my Carvin were both seriously sweet gutiars too,
> ...



Wow dude, if i love this thing as much as some of you guys are saying i will, i might have to sell off some stuff to fund one haha!!


----------



## MacTown09 (May 5, 2010)

i dont see why you just dont run the axe fx's direct while your down there. Saves you money, time, and you can have a consistant tone amirite??


----------



## bulb (May 5, 2010)

You know, there is a chance we might! If we can test it especially. Because so long as we can have separate monitor mixes, we should be ok doing that. But oftentimes for us, with all the sound we have coming off stage, we need something extra behind us to reinforce the sound. 
We will figure it out though. I like the idea of doing both!


----------



## Mwoit (May 5, 2010)

Wow, that's quite a feat BJR is pulling. So is he lending you the guitar for the tour and you're handing it back afterwards? What's Jake and Alex doing about their guitar situation then?


----------



## iff (May 5, 2010)

Props to BRJ for this, that's a seriously awesome thing for him to do.


----------



## JaeSwift (May 5, 2010)

Holy shit,

I agree that this was a brilliant marketing move, but above all this is a really nice thing to do. Let us know how you like that beast! Hope Ibanez won't bitch at you because of it (even though it's their loss).

Good luck in Kangaroo land! Also, when you finally get to the Netherlands, I can hook you up with a Bo-el if you'de be interested (Y)


----------



## signalgrey (May 5, 2010)

the more and more i read about how fuckin cool Bernie is i want to get a guitar from him just to be associated hahahah.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 5, 2010)

i still feel like ibanez should be able to do SOMETHING for you, or atleast offer something like a 7321 or something. not the best thing but atleast they give some choices... 
If i had a voice to opinionate the rig situation, id say just go AXE FX straight through. that way you have the consistensy of a machine (tone wise)
and isnt it going to be difficult playing Zyglrox on a 7 with that one string getting in the way??


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 5, 2010)

why not run the axe-fx direct, AS WELL AS into the FX return, but without the cab and power amp sim? i´m pretty sure you can do that. but i don´t actually know. i just heard that´s what cynic does. the sound coming out of the PA is direct from the axe-fx, but for personal monitoring they just run the dry amp sim signal without power amp and cab sim into whatever amps are on stage. that way you´re not relying on stage monitors to hear yourself, but you get the direct sound


----------



## cyril v (May 5, 2010)

if you need a loaner in jersey; you can borrow my warpig equipped xiphos 7


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 5, 2010)

MJS said:


> Damn... I need to get an Ibanez endorsement so I can tour the world with a BRJ too.





Just when you think Bernie can't get any cooler.. 


That's really awesome of him to do that. Sick guitar too!


----------



## budda (May 5, 2010)

That's great news Misha, hopefully the shows go well!


----------



## mikernaut (May 6, 2010)

Wow really cool news. I'm also really excited for you to get to try one. (same with Nolly ) I have pride and genuine enthusiasm in the underdogs that bust their asses at their craft.

Now I haven't personally played a Blackmachine but I betting the Rico will hold it's own against it. When I received my Rico it just beat out any custom shop Jackson, ESP, Bc Rich I had ever owned and played. 

If I could only keep one guitar , guess which one it would be. 

They are that good! Your not going to wanna give back that loaner. hahahaha

The bad side to this story.... probably gotta wait longer to get my custom Jeykll 7 cuz Bernie's busy busy busy.


----------



## HaloHat (May 6, 2010)

Ibanez better reeeeealy make this up to you.

Hello Carvin - You missed another one  
But then does Carvin really give two farts about 7 strings anyways really  ["We will NEVER make an extended scale 7 string"]

BRj = Action louder than words 

Best on your tour to you and the gang. SS.org is where I found out about your work, your pals AAL and Keith Merrow. Yuz all make my foot tap n shit


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> Ibanez better reeeeealy make this up to you.



Why? 

I'm not sticking up for them [Ibanez], as in this situation, they *really* should have come through. Regardless of the distributor situation in Aus. 

Though, in an endorsement deal, the company provides the instruments, while the band provides advertisement (that's the corner stone in what makes a deal work). Seeing as they aren't going to be flying the Ibanez flag down in Aus, why does Ibanez have to do anything to "make it up to them"?


----------



## AChRush1349 (May 6, 2010)

Rico is the fuckin' man. I'd personally drop the ibby endorsement all together and go with BRJ all the way, but that's prolly just because i'm not an ibby fan  Ether way, this shows Bernie's awesomeness and character, and i'm sure you'll love the guitar


----------



## Hollowway (May 6, 2010)

kmanick said:


> Dude you are going to love this thing.
> I've gone thru a lot of the same 7's you have and the necks on Bernies gutiars are just on another level.
> I sold a J-Custom and my beloved Carvin to fund the Custom I'm getting from Bernie.
> My J-Custom and my Carvin were both seriously sweet gutiars too,
> ...


Totally! I'm right there with you on that, man. Plus, when I listen to Periphery, I picture a BRJ, not a Carvin/Ibby. Just more aggressive, IMO.


----------



## HaloHat (May 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Why?
> 
> I'm not sticking up for them [Ibanez], as in this situation, they *really* should have come through. Regardless of the distributor situation in Aus.
> 
> Though, in an endorsement deal, the company provides the instruments, while the band provides advertisement (that's the corner stone in what makes a deal work). Seeing as they aren't going to be flying the Ibanez flag down in Aus, why does Ibanez have to do anything to "make it up to them"?


 
Well I imagine they would be right proud to fly the Ibanez flag but that would look kind of weird being that Bernie Rico jr is the person who is taking care of them, or as you say, "making the deal work". They are ready to do their part [make awesome music and advertise] but Ibanez is not doing their part which as someone already pointed out is weird given the size of their global operations.

Having sponsored motorcycle racing teams in the past I do understand. Kind of like if I was Honda and told my guys going out to a major race, hey advertise for me and I'll catch up with ya later, good luck with whatever you end up riding, when I have what they need one end of the earth to the other. Something along those lines i guess.

I love Ibanez but this is not cool.

@MaxOfMetal - Me in Phx for 18 years until about 8 years ago. Never could get used to the endless heat, my util bill was half as big as my mortgage lol. I do miss it sometimes though.

The guitar you will be taking on the tour Bulb, I think the head stock shape is awesome and so are the side position markers! sweet. What color will it transparently be? If that goes up for sale after the tour...


----------



## drmosh (May 6, 2010)

Man, Bernie is an awesome guy. 

and I cannot believe Ibanez is pulling that, can't lend you a guitar? seriously?


----------



## slapnutz (May 6, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> Well I imagine they would be right proud to fly the Ibanez flag but that would look kind of weird being that Bernie Rico jr is the person who is taking care of them, or as you say, "making the deal work". They are ready to do their part [make awesome music and advertise] but I banez is not doing their part which as someone already pointed out is weird given the size of their global operations.
> 
> Having sponsored motorcycle racing teams in the past I do understand. Kind of like if I was Honda and told my guys going out to a major race, hey advertise for me and I'll catch up with ya later, good luck with whatever you end up riding, when I have what they need one end of the earth to the other. Something along those lines i guess.
> 
> I love Ibanez but this is not cool.



I agree, hell even here in New Zealand (which is smaller than Australia) we dont have a shortage of Ibanezs in shops... surely a loner wouldnt be out of the question?

TBH I was thinking of a custom Ibby a few months down but this has made me think twice. Anyone know the price different between a fully custom Ibanez and a BRJ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> I agree, hell even here in New Zealand (which is smaller than Australia) we dont have a shortage of Ibanezs in shops... surely a loner wouldnt be out of the question?
> 
> TBH I was thinking of a custom Ibby a few months down but this has made me think twice. Anyone know the price different between a fully custom Ibanez and a BRJ?



Ibanez does not have a public custom shop.

Must not have thought too hard about it.  

I kid I kid


----------



## Sebastian (May 6, 2010)

That's a nice Rico


----------



## bulb (May 6, 2010)

Honestly guys, its easy to place a ton of blame on Ibanez, but lets be reasonable for a sec, i mean as i told you the gear that we are getting is going to possibly be different at every show because we are flying around, and the backline company is going to be getting stuff from a different stock for each show, and we are talking about backline company that specializes in loaning gear out.
For Ibanez, who doesnt specialize in loaning gear but can accomodate, if we needed a guitar for one show or even a bunch it would be one thing, but we basically need at least 3 guitars per show as we would have to return the loaner after each show as they dont actually have enough stock for us to take around the country. Additionally if they sent us new instruments as loaners, that would also make the guitar difficult to sell as new again, essentially it would become a loaner only model after that.

What im trying to get at is we arent the least bit bitter at Ibanez for this, and you guys shouldnt be either. What i was hoping for you guys to take from this story was how generous Bernie was when he saw i was in a bit of a bind and thats it haha!


----------



## MacTown09 (May 6, 2010)

Haha awww look at Bulb tryin to be true to his endorsers as well as true to his friends. Its kinda cute!

Haha no offense man. I totally get what you mean about the whole Ibanez thing. It just seems like they could give you 3 guitars. I mean you are THEIR artists and its kinda their job now to help take care of you. Also i am sure lots of people down under would be influenced to by an Ibanez after seeing the great Periphery playing them.


----------



## loktide (May 6, 2010)

bulb said:


> if they sent us new instruments as loaners, that would also make the guitar difficult to sell as new again, essentially it would become a loaner only model after that.



but this is exactly what bernie is doing for your without being your endorser!

i fully understand your point, dude. being an ibanez endorsee, you're obliged to accept their decision and be careful about what you say about them in a public forum. i'd also defend their position if i were in your situation.

still, i think it would be reasonable to expect a company like ibanez to loan or even give you away three 1527s or RGD2127s, as a touring endorsee. i mean, they can even deduct the cost of the instruments as company promotional costs!

edit: the 'problem with distribution' in australia argument is also pure bullshit, imo. shipping three guitars from japan to AUS for a such a big company is not even peanuts


----------



## RiffRaff (May 6, 2010)

Bulb, regarding your amp situation go for what is reliable and what will get you a decent tone every night. If that means the axe fx then definitely use it. I say this as the place you're playing in Adelaide (Fowlers) is notorious for bad sound. I must have seen over 20 gigs there only to come home pissed off every time. Not because of a band's performances (they were all stellar) but because it literally just sounds like mush and no notes are distinguishable. I'm probably not helping, am I?  

Go for what's reliable dude, the method that 7DT suggested sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## Apophis (May 6, 2010)

that guitar is great, simple and beautiful


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (May 6, 2010)

Siiiickk !


----------



## slapnutz (May 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez does not have a public custom shop.
> 
> Must not have thought too hard about it.
> 
> I kid I kid



You... bastard.. 

I blame this site and all the cool custom Ibanezs.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 6, 2010)

Bernie such a cool dude for doing that and Bulb you're a really humble man.


I salute both of you!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 6, 2010)

That's an awesome way to help a guy out - congratulations on gettin' yer mits on one


----------



## gunshow86de (May 6, 2010)

So, who's going to buy that Rico once the tour is over? I know there's a few members on here who will probably get a semi at the prospect of owning a guitar Bulb played live.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 6, 2010)

I think the worst part about this situation is how many questions you guys will get in the coming years of why you played a BRJ after getting on Ibanez.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 6, 2010)

Thats insane on bernies part, that guy deserves some serious handshakes and kudos.


----------



## paintkilz (May 6, 2010)

i would of figured it would be a breach of contract to play these while on _the Ibanez _roster.....then again theyre the ones not taking care of you in the first place.


----------



## Cancer (May 6, 2010)

matt397 said:


> Holy shit that guitar looks like sex with 7 strings. Also, how fucking cool is that that Bernie would just say hey, have one of my guitars for your troubles.


----------



## Cancer (May 6, 2010)

Psionicist said:


> I think that is great for Bernie to step up to the plate like that. When I hear that kind of initiative/"customer service" I remember it, because it seems to happen so seldom anywhere else.
> Good luck on tour!


----------



## vhmetalx (May 6, 2010)

WAIT A SECOND BULB!
what happened to your 2228? why not use that?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 6, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> i would of figured it would be a breach of contract to play these while on _the Ibanez _roster.....then again theyre the ones not taking care of you in the first place.



Pretty sure they can play whatever until ibanez gets them the guitars they were promised.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (May 6, 2010)

Why not just use the RG2228 you used in the video?


----------



## ryzorzen (May 6, 2010)

Man that guitar looks awesome, glad that worked out for you. It's kinda humbling how some people feel Ibanez let you down, but for real guys, the logistics would be crazy ridiculous and simply outweigh the clout of a new roster member. Ibanez could just as fairly argue that point, so there's no blaming here! This is a win-win for You and Bernie, and Ibanez still slays! Goodluck with the rest of your gear situation


----------



## MJS (May 6, 2010)

bulb said:


> I mean in all fairness to ibanez they said they didnt have the resources down there to get us guitars but that in other countries it should be no problem.



I was just having fun with it - and hope I didn't trigger the more angry crowd.  

It just struck me as funny that there are a few hundred of us that post here that have the resources to next-day-air-loan you a 7-string Ibanez... but the billionaires that built them for us can't.  

I guess I just see it as even if you're not Steve Vai, you're still someone they saw as a good advertising investment, so it seems odd that more effort hasn't gone into taking advantage of your exposure. 

I mean, they could have even gone cheap and had a RG7321 sent from just about anywhere. Cheap. Fans seeing you play a guitar they can afford would have generated sales and they'd profit from you. Or if they really loved you, they could at least bump it up to a 1527. 

Instead... they should be worried that you'll fall in love with your BRJ mistress and divorce them when you get home. 




bulb said:


> Also they have been quite busy with all of their artists and Periphery is at the bottom of the totem pole in that sense, so i think we just need to work our way up is all.



Sounds like too much work. Wouldn't it be easier to just make a list of everyone above you and have them killed?


----------



## 777 (May 6, 2010)

Wow what an awesome guy! Props to Bernie


----------



## MJS (May 6, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> WAIT A SECOND BULB!
> what happened to your 2228? why not use that?



Oops, forgot about that one. 

Bulb... Is someone just pretending they don't have any guitars to get away with playing a Rico?


----------



## bulb (May 6, 2010)

MJS said:


> Oops, forgot about that one.
> 
> Bulb... Is someone just pretending they don't have any guitars to get away with playing a Rico?



You know i took that on the road with me as a backup, and i really regretted it, not only is it really difficult to rock out on stage and play tight when i have to mute that 8th string, but those pickups are horribly microphonic and kept feeding back at random, with my 3 noise gate rig! Its insane, the only other guitar i had as much trouble with was a hollowbody. I am going to get the pickups swapped out for some bareknuckles, but that would take too long.
also it is all packed up and ready as i got an offer from Ben Eller (i dont know if he posts on here or not) to get a swirl paintjob on it for free, so at least ill have that to look forward to when i get back.
But yeah, i thought it was going to be awesome, and ended up being epic fail, i would be miserable trying to play a tight set with that beast, maybe im just not good enough for it yet!


----------



## vhmetalx (May 6, 2010)

bulb said:


> You know i took that on the road with me as a backup, and i really regretted it, not only is it really difficult to rock out on stage and play tight when i have to mute that 8th string, but those pickups are horribly microphonic and kept feeding back at random, with my 3 noise gate rig! Its insane, the only other guitar i had as much trouble with was a hollowbody. I am going to get the pickups swapped out for some bareknuckles, but that would take too long.
> also it is all packed up and ready as i got an offer from Ben Eller (i dont know if he posts on here or not) to get a swirl paintjob on it for free, so at least ill have that to look forward to when i get back.
> But yeah, i thought it was going to be awesome, and ended up being epic fail, i would be miserable trying to play a tight set with that beast, maybe im just not good enough for it yet!


brutal. and i cant wait to see that new finish!


----------



## Metalus (May 6, 2010)

How does the whole backlining thing work? I guess this is something the tour sponsors pay for?


----------



## matty2fatty (May 7, 2010)

This sounds like stories I used to hear about drug dealers giving out the first one for free...

I'm picturing BRJ standing on a school lot in a hoodie handing out sample Hesperians


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 7, 2010)

Dammn that is a sexy looking thang. It's nice to see such a humble dude getting hooked up with nice shit. Enjoy Oz, if you guys ever make it to NZ there can be many a seven tracked down easy as.


----------



## bulb (May 7, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> brutal. and i cant wait to see that new finish!



Yeah, the finish is going to be sick, ill post up pics when i get it back, i think when i put the bareknuckles in it could be a workable backup solution, as i could learn to work around the 8th string with time maybe, but it would definitely take some practice.
What is kinda unfortunate is as much as im not the biggest emg fan (especially not with the feedback problems) the guitar actually sounds pretty phenomenal (which is why i took it on the road in the first place)


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 7, 2010)

if you do a search, there´s a thread here somewhere where a guy found a place online that sells emg 707/808 sized plastic covers that you can put on normal passive pickups. it´ll look nicer than just open routes. alternatively you could get pickup rings that cover it up, but those can look a bit oversized.


----------



## MJS (May 7, 2010)

bulb said:


> You know i took that on the road with me as a backup, and i really regretted it, not only is it really difficult to rock out on stage and play tight when i have to mute that 8th string, but those pickups are horribly microphonic and kept feeding back at random, with my 3 noise gate rig! Its insane, the only other guitar i had as much trouble with was a hollowbody.
> ...
> But yeah, i thought it was going to be awesome, and ended up being epic fail, ...



No wonder they won't give you any guitars... you keep telling people how much you hate them.  

Other than the obvious real problems like the pickups, when you talk about it being a beast & impossible to play tight, etc... are you talking about that specific guitar, or 8-strings in general?



bulb said:


> ... i would be miserable trying to play a tight set with that beast, maybe im just not good enough for it yet!



Naa... you seem to have the necessary skills, as seen in this live tour footage:


----------



## Ben.Last (May 7, 2010)

MJS said:


> No wonder they won't give you any guitars... you keep telling people how much you hate them.
> 
> Other than the obvious real problems like the pickups, when you talk about it being a beast & impossible to play tight, etc... are you talking about that specific guitar, or 8-strings in general?



I'm assuming he's referring to having the extra low string in the way when he's trying to play seven string songs (same logic behind Broderick not using his 7s while playing with Megadeth).


----------



## technomancer (May 7, 2010)

MJS said:


> No wonder they won't give you any guitars... you keep telling people how much you hate them.
> 
> Other than the obvious real problems like the pickups, when you talk about it being a beast & impossible to play tight, etc... are you talking about that specific guitar, or 8-strings in general?



If you read Misha's posts he explicitly said it was because of trying to mute the 8th string while playing, since it's not used in any of Periphery's material, and that while he might be able to play a tight set with some practice he can't do it right now (once the crappy EMGs are gone).



bulb said:


> not only is it really difficult to rock out on stage and play tight when i have to mute that 8th string





bulb said:


> as i could learn to work around the 8th string with time maybe, but it would definitely take some practice.


----------



## dpm (May 7, 2010)

Yo Misha, if you need a loaner for the Aussie tour I could potentially get my old UV or Oni 8 to you, just let me know. I'm here if you need a tech too


----------



## MJS (May 7, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> (same logic behind Broderick not using his 7s while playing with Megadeth).



Dave Mustaine won't let Bulb play 8 strings? Damn... I knew he was a control freak, but I thought he at least kept it contained within his own band. 



technomancer said:


> If you read Misha's post he explicitly said it was because of trying to mute the 8th string while playing, since it's not used in any of Periphery's material, and that while he might be able to play a tight set with some practice he can't do it right now (once the crappy EMGs are gone).



If it's good enough for a music video, it's good enough for touring. 

I did read the post... right before I replied to it.  And my question was is it an issue he has with _that_ guitar or all 8 strings, since the whole post wasn't exactly a glowing review for the RG2228... so maybe there was something he finds awkward about the guitar, other than 1 extra string.

I was also assuming he was kidding with the "not good enough" line, which is what made me wonder if it was just something awkward about that specific guitar. Kinda like a tongue-in-cheek "It's not you, it's me" line.


----------



## Poho (May 8, 2010)

Man, for the last few weeks I have not only heard nothing but good stuff about Bernie, but he himself has really impressed me. I might look into getting one...
good luck in Australia brah, i'm sure the BJR will rock shit apart.


----------



## QuambaFu (May 8, 2010)

Agreed signalgrey.
Between Bernie seeming like a solid dude and reading this interview with Cliff Chase, Axe-FX :: View topic - The next product from Fractal Audio... (Cliff's interview), it makes me want to drop thousands on two stand up entrepreneurs that make amazing products.


----------



## Samer (May 8, 2010)

dpm said:


> Yo Misha, if you need a loaner for the Aussie tour I could potentially get my old UV or Oni 8 to you, just let me know. I'm here if you need a tech too



Wow, just wow. 

I would jump on this ASAP!


----------



## Samer (May 8, 2010)

Also if you need to borrow a guitar you can use my Loomis or 7621 any time just PM me bro. 

(the other guitars i need for band practice)


----------



## Ben.Last (May 8, 2010)

MJS said:


> Dave Mustaine won't let Bulb play 8 strings? Damn... I knew he was a control freak, but I thought he at least kept it contained within his own band.



Yeah... except rather than make the easy Mustaine joke, I was going with the actual reason Broderick's given for why he's not using it.


----------



## Samer (May 8, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Yeah... except rather than make the easy Mustaine joke, I was going with the actual reason Broderick's given for why he's not using it.



Broderick gave a reason why he doesn't use an 8?


----------



## Shawn (May 8, 2010)

Very nice of Bernie to do that. That looks awesome too. Congrats! Hope the tour goes great too.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 8, 2010)

Samer said:


> Broderick gave a reason why he doesn't use an 8?





Broderick hasn't been using his 7s with Megadeth. The initial reaction (and still lingering) was simply that Mustaine told him he wasn't allowed to. He's said in interviews though that the reason he's not is because he can't get the same attack on the E string with his 7s as he can with a 6.

My initial point was that that is the same reason that Bulb's giving for not using his 2228 for 7 string songs.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 8, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Broderick hasn't been using his 7s with Megadeth. The initial reaction (and still lingering) was simply that Mustaine told him he wasn't allowed to. He's said in interviews though that the reason he's not is because he can't get the same attack on the E string with his 7s as he can with a 6.
> 
> My initial point was that that is the same reason that Bulb's giving for not using his 2228 for 7 string songs.



he used his 7 strings on tour initially, but mustaine felt the 7th string (which wasn't really getting any use) was only in the way, since it didn't let him really dig into the 6th string. which is totally understandable.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 8, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> he used his 7 strings on tour initially, but mustaine felt the 7th string (which wasn't really getting any use) was only in the way, since it didn't let him really dig into the 6th string. which is totally understandable.



I heard an interview where he said the same thing himself. Who knows where it came from first. Regardless, my comparison to what Bulb is referring to stands.


----------



## MJS (May 8, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Yeah... except rather than make the easy Mustaine joke, I was going with the actual reason Broderick's given for why he's not using it.



You mean the reason Dave told him to give people? 

I guess he really prefers Marshalls over Engls too. 

Chris is awesome no matter what he plays and I've always liked Megadeth (_I don't hold Dave being Dave against the music_)... but there's no way I'd take anything seriously that _anyone_ says while they're on Dave's payroll. It's not a matter of being afraid of him, but I'm guessing most people will just say what he wants to hear so they don't have to listen to him whine about it. 

Also... People were thumping along just fine on the A string of 6-strings long before people started blaming sloppy playing on 7th & 8th strings being in the way. I don't get it. If you don't have to remove the E string for better A string attack, why would you need to remove the B to hit the E?

Chris doesn't strike me as a sloppy whiner, so I have a hard time believing he's too retarded to pull off simple Megadeth songs with a 7-string & Engls. 



Yeah, wouldn't want Chris to go and Engl-ize that Marshall sound that Megadeth was built on... 





*
Okay, back on topic:* Bulb, congrats again on your BRJ endorsement from Ibanez!


----------



## Ben.Last (May 8, 2010)

MJS said:


> Also... People were thumping along just fine on the A string of 6-strings long before people started blaming sloppy playing on 7th & 8th strings being in the way. I don't get it. If you don't have to remove the E string for better A string attack, why would you need to remove the B to hit the E?



The attack isn't the same when hitting the A on a 6 string. I'm not saying it's bad. Just not the same. Anyway, I'll end the topic there. Again, my original point was just to point out that this is what Bulb was talking about.


----------



## ra1der2 (May 9, 2010)

This is awesome, people helping people makes the world a better place. 

A random act of kindness can and will make you feel as good as if not greater than those whose lives you have touched, and that is truth.

Major props to BRJ for this awesome gesture and good luck on the tour Bulb

Pay it forward!


----------



## bulb (May 11, 2010)

So a little update on this!
Apparently Bernie has been racing to get the guitar done on time, and he finished it earlier today! I begged him for pics, and i finally convinced him to send me one!






I cant wait to play this haha!!


----------



## Netherhound (May 11, 2010)

Sexy


----------



## vhmetalx (May 11, 2010)

awesome bulb! god all these BRJ NGD's make me want one..


----------



## kmanick (May 11, 2010)

SWEET!!!!!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 11, 2010)




----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 11, 2010)




----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 11, 2010)

That's some fast service! He texted me this pic earlier and I was like... "teehee, Misha is gonna freak!" Grats dude, that thing looks sexy.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 11, 2010)

That's a pretty damn nice looking guitar.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 11, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


>



Now now, I don't think it needs that special Devries coat of Vaseline.


----------



## beneharris (May 12, 2010)

lol dave... "i've played every kind of guitar ever made"


(in the video)


----------



## White Cluster (May 12, 2010)

Okay MFer.When Periph got signed i was happy for you.
When you got the new Blackmachine I was jealous.
When you got endorsed by Ibanez I was happy and jealous.
The Cd dropped and I was/am in awe.
Now another stellar guitar builder is throwing his sexy wares at you.
While I am still happy for you and believe deep down that you deserve it I can't fight the urge to construct a brown voodoo doll and skewer its testes.

Save some awesome for the rest of us.


----------



## cyril v (May 12, 2010)

do a quick vid with this guitar before you go on tour! nao!!


----------



## Jogeta (May 25, 2010)

Very cool of BRJ to help you out like that! I really hope the tour goes down well for you guys \m/


----------



## Hybrid138 (May 25, 2010)

You can kill someone with that upper horn!


----------



## mikernaut (May 25, 2010)

So is it in your hands yet Misha? we're all waiting to hear your initial impressions.


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2010)

Judge Dredd said:


>






bulb said:


> Dude...best live guitar ever.
> Unreal how huge it sounds despite how light it is. It is the only guitar i have used live that has withstood the beating i give it, even though it traveled 3000 miles to dc, then 12000 miles to perth, then all around and 12000 miles back, its still in tune perfectly set up perfectly. I didnt even have to touch the tuning on anything other than the first two strings (to retune for racecar).
> The only slight issue i have with it is that although the Blazes sound great toewise, they arent nearly as tight as my BKPs, but thats an easy fix!
> 
> Im going to buy it and swap the blazes out for a BKP set!


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1991917-post1171.html


----------



## budda (May 25, 2010)

well shit.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 25, 2010)

Misha's synopsis makes me want a BRJ 8 string like no other.


----------



## audibleE (May 25, 2010)

That's fantastic to hear. Also the promo he's going to get from you playing it, and on tour with DEP... priceless. Hope he gets tons more orders!

Awesome!


----------



## kmanick (May 25, 2010)

Nice!!!
the clip sounds surprisingly good for an "audience" recording
what do you think of the neck shape on that BRJ???


----------



## mikernaut (May 26, 2010)

Hah! looks like he's enjoying it from that clip. I hope Bernie doesn't get more orders .. 

...until mine is done. heheh


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 26, 2010)

Atta boy. Beat the hell out it, Misha.


----------



## MJS (May 26, 2010)

I think I figured out how Ibanez endorsement deals work:

1. Give bulb an endorsement deal.
2. Bernie Rico Jr. makes a shitload of sales.
3. ???
4. Profit!


----------



## Prydogga (May 26, 2010)

Bulb you were going nuts at that Melbourne show, the tone and Spencer's singing sounds probably the best I've ever heard you guys live, SO wish I could have gone!


----------



## Marcus (May 26, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Bulb you were going nuts at that Melbourne show, the tone and Spencer's singing sounds probably the best I've ever heard you guys live, SO wish I could have gone!



I missed it too, I'm underage by two weeks


----------



## bulb (May 26, 2010)

That BRJ is unreal. I need it in my life.
My other guitars cant handle me playing like that and manage to stay in tune, and that was the main thing that i needed from a live guitar. 
The neck profile is pretty thin, not absurdly so, but really fast and comfortable and has a super smooth finish on it like it love so that when i sweat on it (which i do a lot) it doesnt get sticky and feel gross.
Im loving the oil finish for that same reason too because my right arm doesnt slip on the body either when i sweat.


----------



## hauntedairport (May 26, 2010)

bulb said:


> You know i took that on the road with me as a backup, and i really regretted it, not only is it really difficult to rock out on stage and play tight when i have to mute that 8th string, but those pickups are horribly microphonic and kept feeding back at random, with my 3 noise gate rig! Its insane, the only other guitar i had as much trouble with was a hollowbody. I am going to get the pickups swapped out for some bareknuckles, but that would take too long.
> also it is all packed up and ready as i got an offer from Ben Eller (i dont know if he posts on here or not) to get a swirl paintjob on it for free, so at least ill have that to look forward to when i get back.
> But yeah, i thought it was going to be awesome, and ended up being epic fail, i would be miserable trying to play a tight set with that beast, maybe im just not good enough for it yet!



im sure you have seen meshuggah's alive dvd and how they rock out and headbang like crazy and play as hell, so practise with the eight string because you know, periphery is the new meshuggah


----------



## hauntedairport (May 26, 2010)

*as tight as hell*


----------



## Triple7 (May 26, 2010)

BRJ + Axe Fx = pure win!

I would love to see how that would sounds with the BKP's in it.

That is an awesome live vid, guitar tone is killer and Spencer sounds nastier than usual.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (May 26, 2010)

Going direct into the board out from the axe fx? I assume so because that's why it sounds so freakin amazing out in the crowd! Dying to see you guys live


----------



## bulb (May 26, 2010)

Necrophagist777 said:


> Going direct into the board out from the axe fx? I assume so because that's why it sounds so freakin amazing out in the crowd! Dying to see you guys live



Nah we got different heads at every show and just plugged the axefx into the fx return to use their poweramps.
The melbourne show was the only show where i actually got what i asked for, which was an engl invader, and the axefx sounded so amazing through that powersection that i have half a mind to not sell my invader and try a tour out with that rig just to compare it to a tour with the FRFR route.


----------



## ridner (May 26, 2010)

Bernie is an awesome guy to deal with. I will def be sending some more business his way in the future. awesome to hear he was able to help you out. I can't see the pix cos I am at work & they block everything - what kind of guitar is it? I see three links in your sig - what band are you touring with? congrats again!


----------



## Jogeta (May 26, 2010)

Holy shit at your stage presence in that clip of The Walk!
You and the BRJ make a good team for sure


----------



## Necrophagist777 (May 26, 2010)

bulb said:


> Nah we got different heads at every show and just plugged the axefx into the fx return to use their poweramps.
> The melbourne show was the only show where i actually got what i asked for, which was an engl invader, and the axefx sounded so amazing through that powersection that i have half a mind to not sell my invader and try a tour out with that rig just to compare it to a tour with the FRFR route.



Oh wow, that was some killer tone. So that was the mic'ed cab tone then?


----------



## scaryari (May 26, 2010)

Misha is a little chubby wubby. 

Such a 

cutie.


----------



## bulb (May 26, 2010)

scaryari said:


> Misha is a little chubby wubby.
> 
> Such a
> 
> cutie.



Heyyyy! ...ugh fine i am getting fatter and its only cuz i have a girlfriend, but i plan on losing it when i get less lazy, maybe this summer....


----------



## Necrophagist777 (May 26, 2010)

Leave it to ari to make Bulb get defensive about his physique. HAHAH


----------



## MJS (May 26, 2010)

bulb said:


> Heyyyy! ...ugh fine i am getting fatter and its only cuz *i have a girlfriend, but i plan on losing it* when i get less lazy, maybe this summer....



I don't see how losing the girlfriend will help, but I wouldn't worry about it anyway... you don't look a pound over 275.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (May 26, 2010)

MJS said:


> I don't see how losing the girlfriend will help, but I wouldn't worry about it anyway... you don't look a pound over 275.



If he gets any chubbier we'll just start calling him BLUB.


----------



## whammybarofdeth (May 26, 2010)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> If he gets any chubbier we'll just start calling him BLUB.


 LOL thats great


----------



## Jogeta (May 26, 2010)

You guys take the piss hahhahaha!
Lesser men than Mighty-Misha could end up with an eating disorder!

Did you say that you were gonna buy the BRJ?


----------



## iff (May 26, 2010)

bulb said:


> Nah we got different heads at every show and just plugged the axefx into the fx return to use their poweramps.
> The melbourne show was the only show where i actually got what i asked for, which was an engl invader, and the axefx sounded so amazing through that powersection that i have half a mind to not sell my invader and try a tour out with that rig just to compare it to a tour with the FRFR route.



So you really dig the AxeFX with EL34s, eh?


----------



## yetti (May 27, 2010)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> If he gets any chubbier we'll just start calling him BLUB.


----------



## Taylor2 (May 28, 2010)

After hearing about what Bernie did for you, I'm defs going to send my business his way.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 28, 2010)

Taylor said:


> After hearing about what Bernie did for you, I'm defs going to send my business his way.



I would do that too, but I have no moneys.


----------



## Larcher (May 28, 2010)

Periphery needs to come to Ottawa


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 28, 2010)

If EU customs weren't such an outrageous rapefest, I'd already have at least one BRJ in my arsenal, to be honest. Bernie has something about the way he does things that makes me feel quite confident in the end result, which is a very rare thing to happen these days.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 28, 2010)

bulb said:


> also it is all packed up and ready as i got an offer from Ben Eller (i dont know if he posts on here or not) to get a swirl paintjob on it for free, so at least ill have that to look forward to when i get back.



this is me, posting on SS.org  can't wait to sexify your guitar, man!


----------



## iff (May 28, 2010)

Larcher said:


> Periphery needs to come to Ottawa



They were here in March...sadly, not the best crowd. 

I was front row, going at it the whole time though.


----------



## Larcher (May 28, 2010)

nuuuuuuuuuu, well, next time 'round then


ps: sexy guitar bulb


----------

